# embryo lost cells on thawing...any advice



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello,

I am after a bit of positivity after having my two day 3 embryo's thawed on Thursday.

Both were a grade 2 when frozen, however on thawing one last 2 cells and went from a 8 cell down to a 6 cell and the other lost one cell and went from a 8 cell to a 7 cell.

has this (or anything similar) happened to anyone else??

Positive and negative stories much appreciated, just want to know if we have any hope??

Thanks

Blossom x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there
Just replied to your same post on FET board  
It's not uncommon for embies to lose cells during the thaw process but many will continue to divide (cleave) and grow so nothing to worry about. The embies are extremely fragile so may lose cells during the freeze/thaw process, that's why most clinics only freeze top quality embies to ensure they're strong enough to survive and then if do lose a cell or 2, that this won't cause any problems.

If the clinic didn't believe there was a chance then they wouldn't replace them









Good luck








Natasha


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Blossom2324 - i had fet on Mon 16 and both my embryos lost a cell each going from a 6 & 5 frozen down to a 4 & 5 put back so i think your frosties have nice very nicely   try not to worry   

best of luck lisa n xx


----------



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Natasha,
thankyou so much for taking the time to reply....it gives me more hope.

Lisa - you are in a similar position to me then. Did your embryologist say anything or the chances of pregnancy from these embryo's?

Blossom xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Blossom,

I had 2 embies thawed last week, one didnt make it and the other went from a 8 cell to a 4 cell, then grew to a 5 cell before transfer. So really yours sound pretty good     

The didnt mention the chances or anything to me so cant help there/ Good luck with your 2ww

xx


----------



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Kate,

Thanks for sharing your experience, it makes me realise i'm not alone - i thought it was really abnormal to loose cells (i don't seem to recall hearing it before - i either thought they survived or didn't) but the more i hear it seems really common and quite normal practice.
The fact that your had divided more before transfer is very good...mine didn't   .

I wish you all the luck and will keep an eye out for your BFP!!!

    
love

Sharon xxxx


----------

